# dyndns?

## mhe

Ich habe hier einen Server mti aktuellem Gentoo an einer DSL Leitungen hängen. Nun möchte ich meinen Server von aussen erreichen. Dazu will ich Dyndns via ddclient updaten. Wie habt Ihr das gelöst? Bei mir updated sich da irgendwie nichts, zumindest nicht regelmäßig. Als DLS Router habe ich einen Netgear, der wird von ddclient unterstützt. ddclient kann auch die dynamisch zugeteilte IP lesen und übermittelt sie auch korrekt an Dyndns allerdings nur einmal. Wenn die Verbinung einmal abgebaut wird, ist schluss mit lustig und ich erreiche den Server nicht mehr.

Kann mir hierbei bitte jemand helfen.

----------

## Dominik Ernst

laeuft der ddclient als daemon? weil dann muesste er eigentlich von selbst regelmaessig ueberpruefen ob sich deine ip geaendert hat und bei bedarf dann updaten

----------

## sirro

Ich hab das mal ne Zeitlang mit no-ip.org und dem noip-updateraus dem portage gemacht. Das klappte einwandfrei...

----------

## mhe

 *Dominik Ernst wrote:*   

> laeuft der ddclient als daemon? weil dann muesste er eigentlich von selbst regelmaessig ueberpruefen ob sich deine ip geaendert hat und bei bedarf dann updaten

 

Ja, er läuft als daemon und sollte eigentlich alle 300 sec. prüfen, damit die Leitung auch immer mal wieder was zu tun hat, haben ich foglenden Cronjob eingerichtet:

# Zeitabgleich alle 5 Miuten

*/5 * * * *    /usr/bin/ntpdate ntp1.de.cw.net >> /dev/null 2>&1

----------

## Dominik Ernst

Aber wenn du alle 5 Minuten einen Zeitabgleich machst, waehlt der Router ja nicht neu an sondern deine IP bleibt die gleiche und folglich muss der ddclient nicht upaten... Oder verwechsel ich grade was?  :Smile: 

----------

## mhe

 *Dominik Ernst wrote:*   

> Aber wenn du alle 5 Minuten einen Zeitabgleich machst, waehlt der Router ja nicht neu an sondern deine IP bleibt die gleiche und folglich muss der ddclient nicht upaten... Oder verwechsel ich grade was? 

 

Das ist richtig, nur wird man bei T-Com alle 24 Stunden wenigstens einmal getrennt egal ob da Traffic kommt, oder nicht.

----------

## RUDIII

dazu gibs auch was unter www.gentoo-wiki.com oder so  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich benutze updatedd. Bei mir war das einzige Programm, das wirklich funktioniert hat.

----------

## amne

Du solltest nicht alle 5 Minuten deine Zeit synchronisieren, das belastet die Zeitserver nur unnötig. Vielleicht kannst du uns noch ein paar genauere Informationen zum Problem geben (ich persönlich kenne ddclient zwar nicht, aber verrat uns mal, was du so gemacht hast und wie das aussieht, wenn du die IP abfragst und übermittelst und wie du ddclient startest und konfiguriert hast).

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mhe wrote:*   

> [ ... ], damit die Leitung auch immer mal wieder was zu tun hat, haben ich foglenden Cronjob eingerichtet:
> 
> # Zeitabgleich alle 5 Miuten
> 
> */5 * * * *    /usr/bin/ntpdate ntp1.de.cw.net >> /dev/null 2>&1

 

Das ist ein ziemllich übler Weg, da der Zeitserver völlig unnötig und höchstfrequentiert belastet wird.

Nimm stattdessen lieber ein kleines Skript, mit dem Du via 'ping -c 1 $server_deiner_wahl'  ein einzelnes Ping an einen ausgewählten Server schickst.

----------

## nillsen

Moin,

2 Vorschläge zur Lösung deines Problems.

1. Bei rp-pppoe kannst du einstellen, das deine Verbindung zum ersten "daueronline" sein soll und zum zweiten wählt sich das Programm automatisch wieder ein, sobald die verbindung von T-Online getrennt wurde.

2. Poste mal deine ddclient conf, dann kann dir auch geholfen werden, bei mir funktioniert es nämlich einwandfrei  :Smile: 

Gruß

niels

----------

## sarahb523

ich habe das ddclient auf meinem suse server im ip-up script drin. unter gentoo müßte es auch so ähnlich gehen.

----------

## doalwa

Sollte es mit dem ddclient nicht hin hauen, so kann ich das kleine Programm ez-ipupdate empfehlen. Ich benutze das Teil bei einigen unserer Kunden welche über die Astaro Linux Firewall ans Internet angebunden sind um externe Dienste über dynamische IP Adressen zu realisieren..das Teil funktioniert einwandfrei, ist vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert?

----------

## mhe

vielleicht sollte ich dazusagen, dass ich einen Netgear DSL Router verwende, einen RT311.

Hier nun meine ddclient.conf:

daemon=600                                      # check every 300 seconds

syslog=yes                                      # log update msgs to syslog

#mail=root                                      # mail update msgs to root

pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid                       # record PID in file.

use=web                                 # via web

protocol=dyndns2                                # default protocol

proxy=fasthttp.sympatico.ca:80                  # default proxy

server=members.dyndns.org                       # default server

server=members.dyndns.org:8245                  # default server (bypassing proxies)

login=XXXXXXXX                               # default login

password=XXXXXXXX                                     # default password

wildcard=yes                            # add wildcard CNAME?

 server=members.dyndns.org,             \

 protocol=dyndns2                       \

 manumax.kicks-ass.org

----------

## mhe

Ich habe jetzt mal die DynDns-Aktualisierung vom Router selber aktiviert, die funktioniert aber auch nicht. Ich werde wohl doch wieder auf ddclient umsteigen müssen, nur hat das auch nicht funktioniert.

Hilfe!

----------

## mhe

 *doalwa wrote:*   

> Sollte es mit dem ddclient nicht hin hauen, so kann ich das kleine Programm ez-ipupdate empfehlen. Ich benutze das Teil bei einigen unserer Kunden welche über die Astaro Linux Firewall ans Internet angebunden sind um externe Dienste über dynamische IP Adressen zu realisieren..das Teil funktioniert einwandfrei, ist vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert?

 

Ich komme gerade  nicht an meinen Server ran. Aber gibt es ez-ipupdate  in emerge?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mhe wrote:*   

> Ich komme gerade  nicht an meinen Server ran. Aber gibt es ez-ipupdate  in emerge?

 

Ja.

```
*  net-dns/ez-ipupdate

      Latest version available: 3.0.11_beta8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://gusnet.cx/proj/ez-ipupdate

      Description: Dynamic DNS client for lots of dynamic dns services
```

Viel Erfolg  :Smile: 

----------

## mhe

Super. Danke, ich probiers morgen mal.

----------

## nillsen

 *mhe wrote:*   

> vielleicht sollte ich dazusagen, dass ich einen Netgear DSL Router verwende, einen RT311.
> 
> Hier nun meine ddclient.conf:
> 
> daemon=600                                      # check every 300 seconds
> ...

 

Moin,

um dir vielleicht ein bißchen arbeit zu ersparen  :Smile: 

Versuche es doch ersteinmal ohne die ganzen Proxyeinstellungen, mit nur einem "server=members.dyndns.org". Deiner Config nach versucht es ddclient über einen Proxy, danach ohne Proxy. Kannst ja mal folgende Config testen:

```

daemon=300

syslog=yes

mail=root

pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid

use=web

login=xxxxxxx

password=xxxxxxx

server=members.dyndns.org

protocol=dyndns2

deine.domain.tld

```

und nix anderes  :Smile: 

Viel Glück

btw: benötigst du wildcards?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

wenns dich interessiert (hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen) hier ist meine config - vielleicht hilfts dir (ich hab einen linksys wrtg54 router - aber hab den in der config eh nicht bedacht...):

```

daemon=300

syslog=yes

mail=root

pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid

use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org/, web-skip='IP Address: ' 

protocol=dyndns2

server=members.dyndns.org

login=XXXXXXXXXXXX

password=XXXXXXXXXX 

server=members.dyndns.org

protocol=dyndns2

adresse.homelinux.com

```

ciao

----------

## slick

Bei mir wählt sich Linux selbst ein, daher habe ich diese simpelste Variante:

/etc/ppp/ip-up

```
...

/usr/bin/lynx -dump -auth=user:password http://members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns\&hostname=myname.dyndns.org\&wildcard=OFF\&backmx=NO\&offline=NO &> /dev/null

...
```

Ich hatte mal einem Freund was geschreiben (kleines bash-script), wo er per Cron immer mit "ping -c 1 -R www.t-online.de" die externe IP vom Router ermittelt und wenn die anders als eine die ist die in eine Datei gefunden wurde updatet er selbige mit obiger Zeile und trägt die aktuelle IP in eben diese Datei wieder neu ein. Habs aber leider nicht mehr...

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm ... hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem. Nur bei mir lags nicht daran das die IP nicht upgedated wurde, bei mir lags daran das der Router (Netgear MR 814) seine Tabelle nicht updatete. Heißt bei DynDns war schon meine neue IP gespeichert, aber mein Router gab mir immer noch die alte zurück  :Sad: . Habs durch Zufall rausbekommen als ich über SSH bei einem andren Rechner eingeloggt war und dort "nslookup" ausgeführt habe. Hehe ... hat ,mich schon gewundert das der andre Rechner mir eine andre IP zurückgegeben hat als mein eigener  :Wink: . Naja, wie gesagt, lag am Router das er die zugehörige IP zu meiner DNS nicht updatete

----------

